# usb vs. led wie stark kann man usb`s mit led`s belasten?



## Mr.Savage (23. Juni 2011)

hallo gemeinde, habe mal eine kleine frage und zwar da ich gerade stark am löten beim steuergerät vom auto bin, nun bin ich erstmal wieder heiß auf das löten und die energie muss ich ausnutzen^^

folgendes, in den abendstunden wenn mal die freundin nicht da ist verbringt der mann seine zeit vorm fernseher, in der disco/ bar oder vor dem rechner um auf diese art stress abzubauen oder den feierabend zu genießen.
ABER wenn ich mal vor dem rechner sitze ist es immer relativ dunkel (1. sieht man die tastatur net und 2. tut es beim lesen an den augen schmerzen) und das leselicht/ schreibtischlampe ist aber wiederum zu hell, da dachte ich mir doch das hier paar led`s her müssen, planung 1, led`s hinter dem monitor als halbkreis oder umgedrehtes U leuchten zu lassen, das sollte eigendlich ganz schick und schön wirken.

planung 2 war die tastatur auch etwas auszuleuchten auch mit paar weißen led`s.
ok, soweit die theorie, könnte bzw. sollte ganz schick wirken, nun aber mein kleines problem und zwar wie stark bzw. mit wie vielen led`s kann ich einen usb port (an netzteil will ich net gehen weil es einfach unpraktisch ist!) belasten, ich weis das 5v rauskommen und ich mit wiederständen arbeiten muss, kein problem, aber kann ich 10-20 led`s an einen port hängen, ohne das etwas verschmort???

wenn mich da einer absichern kann bin ich zufrieden, ich meine eig sollte es ohne probleme klappen denn ne externe 2,5" platte geht ja auch über nen usb ohne probleme und die wird sicher mehr strom ziehen?!?!?!

gruß Stephan


----------



## Superwip (23. Juni 2011)

USB Liefert maximal 100mA, 500 mA (USB 2.0, High Power) oder 900mA (USB 3.0)

Was passiert, wenn der Anschluss überlastet bzw. kurzgeschlossen wird hängt vom MB ab; manche begrenzen den Strom einfach, bei den meisten kommt es aber zu einem Absturz bzw. einer Notabschaltung, bei einigen, vor allem älteren möglicherweise auch zu einer mehr oder weniger schweren Beschädigung, ein Totalverlust ist nicht auszuschließen

Einige MBs können auch wesentlich mehr liefern, als in der Spezifikation festgelegt ist


Die Energieleitungen eines USB Kabels sind die Roten (+5V) und schwarzen (Masse), nicht geschirmten Adern


----------



## Mr.Savage (25. Juni 2011)

ok, also 0.1A, ok eine weiße led zieht bei ca. 3,5v 0.02A sagt google. x5 wäre das 0,1A. allerdings bei 0,5A wären das 25 leds.

wie bekomme ich jetzt raus ob der 0,1A oder 0,5A aushält, habe ein aus rampage 2, müsste also 2.0 high power sein oder?


----------



## Superwip (25. Juni 2011)

Hat sehr wahscheinlich high power; sollte auch in der Anleitung stehen; die 100mA kommen eigentlich nur gelegentlich bei Notebooks vor


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juli 2011)

Selbst bei Laptops ist sowas selten. In der Regel haben die wenn es hochkommt eine Polyfuse mit 2A oder ähnlich drin, mehr auch nicht. Ich hatte bisher noch keinen PC, der sich geweigert hat ohne Anmeldung nur 100mA zu liefern. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass dort kaum Stromsensoren verbaut sind. 

Zudem kommt es sofern welche verbaut sind auch darauf an, mit welchem Strombedarf sich das Gerät anmeldet, es gibt Geräte die sich auch nur mit dem benötigten Strom anmelden, manche nehmen einfach pauschal 500mA oder mehr, je nach Anschluss.


----------



## polarwolf (20. Juli 2011)

500mA Strom und 5V Spannung - du kannst den USB port mit bis zu 2,5 Watt belasten.


----------

